

Ask HN: Any downside to using Gravatar? - kapauldo

I'm re-opening anonymous commenting on one of my sites and am wondering if anyone has an opinion about using or not using Gravatar for user images.
======
charliepark
I'm honestly surprised that more sites don't use it. It's a really easy way to
get some quick info on the poster / user.

We've actually incorporated it into our admin dashboard.

